#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How the Pinterest Search Algorithm Works

## Katren

Hello Guys!

Hows your Pinterest strategy is going? Are you consider the Pinterest Search Algorithm and optimizing for Pinterest search? If you're not, please come and engage with me, I'm here to help you guys  :Smile:  If you want to know about How the Pinterest Search Algorithm Works, Come and join with me!

I'm ready to explain you the truth  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys!
> 
> How’s your Pinterest strategy is going? Are you consider the Pinterest Search Algorithm and optimizing for Pinterest search? If you're not, please come and engage with me, I'm here to help you guys  If you want to know about How the Pinterest Search Algorithm Works, Come and join with me!
> 
> I'm ready to explain you the truth


Hi Katren,
I would like to know about Pinterest search algorithm, can you give me an explanation about it?

----------

